# Viên uống nở ngực chứa Kwao Krua trắng có tác dụng thật không?



## nusy (20/4/18)

Thực hư về thảo dược tăng vòng một trong viên uống Đào Hồng Đơn? Có cơ sở khoa học hay chỉ là hư cấu thổi phồng? Buổi trao đổi với PGS.TS. Nguyễn Thượng Dong, Nguyên Viện trưởng Viện Dược liệu TW đã làm sáng tỏ vấn đề này.



​
*Hỏi: Thưa PGS, có nhiều thông tin về một loài thảo mộc có hoạt tính thúc đẩy estrogen cơ thể gấp 3000 lần tinh chất mầm đậu nành đặc biệt là giúp nở ngực và săn chắc ngực. Vậy chuyên gia cho biết thực hư vấn đề đó ra sao?*

*PGS Nguyễn Thượng Dong*: Như chúng ta đều biết đôi gò bồng đào người phụ nữ không chỉ là biểu tượng của sự quyến rũ, nét nữ tính của người phụ nữ mà dưới góc độ khoa học nó còn chứa đựng nhiều điều thú vị bất ngờ. Do vậy, khoa học luôn luôn có một áp lực mạnh mẽ để tìm cho ra những liệu pháp làm đẹp đôi gò bồng cho phụ nữ.

Gần đây, trên  các tạp chí y khoa đã đăng thông tin về loài thảo mộc nở ngực Kwao Krua trắng có tác dụng nở ngực và săn chắc ngực. Hiện có rất nhiều nước quan tâm tới loài thảo mộc này. Đây là loài thân leo, củ tròn, tên khoa học là Pueraria mirifica chỉ mọc duy nhất tại Thái Lan. Trong thành phần của cây có chứa hỗn hợp các phytoestrogen (daidzin, gesnistin, genistein) giống như trong đậu nành. Tuy nhiên hàm lượng cô đặc và hoạt tính hiệu quả hơn mầm đậu nành tới 3.000 lần.



​Đặc biệt trong Kwao Krua Trắng còn chứa một hoạt chất cực kỳ quý hiếm mà trong đậu nành không có đó là miroestrol và các dẫn xuất của nó. Các bằng chứng khoa học đã chứng minh khả năng kỳ diệu của miroestrol kích thích tuyến vú làm nở ngực và săn chắc ngực.

_

_
_PGS.TS Nguyễn Thượng Dong tại buổi giao lưu trực tuyến với độc giả với chủ đề “Chăm sóc vòng một sau sinh”_​
*Hỏi: *_*Quả là một thông tin hết sức hữu ích với chị em, tuy nhiên xin PGS cho biết hiệu quả tăng kích thước ngực và làm săn chắc ngực thì đã được nghiên cứu và chứng minh cụ thể như thế nào chưa ạ?*_

*PGS. Nguyễn Thượng Dong:* Ngay sau khi phát hiện ra Kwao Krua Trắng, rất nhiều nghiên cứu được tiến hành tại Thái Lan đã đưa ra một kết quả cho thấy  90% nữ giới đáp ứng khi sử dụng 800mg cao khô /ngày, mức độ tăng kích thước ngực từ 1.27 – 2.54 cm (tương đương 0.5 – 1 inch) sau 2 – 3 tháng, và sau 6 tháng đạt hiệu quả tối đa. Và với 10% còn lại không nhận thấy hiệu quả tăng kích thước ngực nhưng có hiệu quả làm săn chắc ngực lại thể hiện rất rõ ràng.

*Hỏi:*_* Đã trải qua 50 năm cơn sốt nâng ngực kể từ ca đầu tiên năm 1962, sự xuất hiện của thảo dược nở ngực theo đánh giá của PGS có phải là một liệu pháp thay thế hay không?*_

*PGS Nguyễn Thượng Dong*: Kể từ năm 1962 cho đến nay, ước tính có từ 5 triệu đến 10 triệu người phẫu thuật nâng ngực bằng cách đặt túi silicone, chủ yếu là để làm đẹp. Việc phẫu thuật nâng ngực trước hết gây sự đau đớn về thể xác và có thể để lại những biến chứng đáng tiếc khác, từ nhiễm trùng, vỡ túi độn đến tụ máu (máu không thoát ra ngoài được, gây đau nhức, thâm tím trên ngực bệnh nhân). Tuy nhiên có một điều là mặc những biến chứng có thể xảy ra, phụ nữ vẫn muốn làm đẹp. Do vậy sự xuất hiện Kwao Krua Trắng với những tính năng cũng như hiệu quả nổi trội như trên sẽ là một liệu pháp mới phù hợp hơn, bớt tốn kém và đau đớn hơn.



​
*Hỏi:*_* Hiện nay, việc ứng dụng Kwao Krua trắng tại Việt Nam như thế nào?*_

*PGS Nguyễn Thượng Dong:* Hiện nay, tại Việt Nam Kwao Krua trắng Thái Lan đã được đưa về nghiên cứu và ứng dụng trong một số sản phẩm. Nguồn thảo dược Kwao Krua Trắng chuẩn hóa sẽ giúp kích thích sự phát triển của ngực, làm săn chắc ngực một cách tự nhiên, giúp giảm thâm nám. Chị em có thể lựa chọn cho mình một liệu pháp làm đẹp hợp lý nhất.

*Xin cảm ơn PGS.TS Nguyễn Thượng Dong!*

_Nguồn: eva_


----------

